# Alright fellas, I really need some help here....



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

I really did not want to start a topic, but I couldn't find the right thread to post in and I am in a real bind here.

My problem starts here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41547691#post41547691

I have the same username over there as here so it would save the trouble of typing it all out here. I need help fellas, and you've come to my rescue before during the days of the GNEX. So, someone please help me. Hit me up on gtalk or here. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone? Anyone? I really need some help here.


----------

